# RIP Tessa



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It was very peaceful. I had given Tessa her acepromazine to sedate her somewhat about an hour or so before we had to leave since she always gets so upset at the vet. Then the vet of course sedated her heavily. She fell asleep across my lap. She weighed over 100lbs, my leg went numb and I did have to reposition myself. I managed to do it without disturbing her. She continued to lay across my lap. That was where she stayed while the vet gave the final shot. I like to think she died knowing she was well loved. 

But it still sucks so hard. I miss her terribly. I know she is better off, not hurting and not struggling but I still hurt. I have been crying off and on all afternoon. Pretty much since I left work. I did get to take her for one last car ride with Dharma and she was actually having a good day, the first in months. She actually wanted to play with Dharma, something that she hasn't done in months. And she initiated the play. She passed to the bridge happy and feeling good. I will miss her forever.

Goodbye sweet girl, you were a challenge but you taught me so much. You were also so incredibly sweet and smart and should have been so much more. Run free at the bridge, without pain, without difficulty. Until we meet again.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...you did the right thing and she is free and I am positive she knew she was loved. *hugs*


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

My best to you at this time. Take care of yourself. You did what you had to.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh it is so hard what we have to do for our furry friends.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... She was a beautiful girl...


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

She's beautiful. It was a kind thing you did, taking her pain on yourself. Play at the bridge, fuzzy one.

Jelpy


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing, and now I am sure that Tessa is running and playing pain free at the bridge (((hugs)))


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and Dharma ...I am sure you will both miss her dearly. She is free and happy now.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Tessa.  Hugs.

You gave her the greatest gift you could...the freedom from pain. Yes...I guarantee she knew she was loved by you.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im so sorry for you loss. But you thought of her and not yourself. That in itself shows how much you loved her. It is the hardest thing in the world to do. But you did it out of love. God Bless


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:rip: Tessa......


<<<hugs>>>>

Lee


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace beautiful girl tessa, bless your heart. they are all so incredibly special. i'm so sorry for your great loss.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Tessa. May your happy memories keep her alive forever in your heart.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I posted in your other thread, but I'll say it again here. I recently went through this with one of my cats. He lived a long life with me, but that didn't make it any easier when it was time. In the end though, I felt relief... Almost as if he was saying thank you

They are here not to share our whole lives, but to share in part. I am sure Tessa appreciated every minute she spent with you.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. This was truly the hardest thing that I have ever done. Especially since she was still so happy. She was apparently in more pain than I realized though. The vet confirmed this when I told her how Tessa could no longer lay in one position for more than 45 minutes or so without having to get up and change positions. I know what I did was for the best and that she is no longer suffering. That is what my brain tells me, my heart on the other hand misses her terribly and doesn't understand the reasoning. Stupid hearts.

How can a dog I have only had 11 months have had this much impact on my life. I loved her terribly despite the difficulties I had with her. I wouldn't have traded my time with her for anything. 

I guess what Garth Brooks said is true- I could have missed the pain but I'd have had to miss the dance.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Debbi, you gave Tessa the best possible home in her final months and i'm sure she is beyond grateful. sending hugs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I know nothing said can make it any better, but there will be lots of prayers coming your way. She knew you loved her with all your heart.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs: 

Run free sweet Tessa :halogsd:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. You gave Tessa the best thing she could have a loving home and the gift of not suffering. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know you now have another guardian angel. One who is happy, healthy and running free. 
RIP Tessa! :halogsd:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

The hardest part about having pets is that they leave us far too soon. She was very well loved, and of course she knew it. Big hugs!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Run free sweet Tessa - doG speed to the Bridge. 

Please take strength in all that you did for Tessa. She will be forever grateful to you for your kindness to her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She seemed like a sweetheart and was very pretty. 

RIP Tessa


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, run free Tessa, run free beautiful girl. :rip:


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

What a sweet & gentle exit you gave your girl Tessa. Take care.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## skischool (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it's so hard to accept that they are gone.
I too just lost my heart dog.....
Take comfort in the fact that she made a difference in your life and you gave her the best life possible.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Tessa was a beauty.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tessa. Thank you for giving her such a wonderful life and for being so unselfish to let her go when she was in so much pain. It's really hard but it sounds like you did the right thing for her. Rest in peace, Tessa. :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. This morning was still really tough and coming home from work was hard without her here to greet me with Dharma. I decided to do something fun with Dharma though so we went to PetSmart and got her some new toys. She has always liked toys that squeak and Tessa would remove the squeaker out of a toy withing minutes with surgical precision that would make a neurosurgeon proud. It was a nice outing and Dharma and I enjoyed ourselves. I am starting to think about fostering again as I know there are other dogs out there that need my help. 

I know it is going to be a process but tonight has definitely been better. Thank you all so much for your support. I know she is in a better place and I did the right thing. I still miss her dreadfully but I do feel a bit more at peace.


----------

